# Darned Prairie Dogs



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im assuming its a slow news day?

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/2...umber-residents-in-utah-town/?test=latestnews


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to help them out.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

Too bad that they are the Utah Prairie dogs and not the Gunnison or White-Tailed.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Fox sure can spin a yard eh?!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought Fox News was taken off the air.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats commi talk!


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like it's time to go back to flood irrigation. 

Since we aren't biologists how were we to know that those dogs couldn't swim under water in their burrows?


----------

